# Yellowfin at Marlin Rig



## Xiphius

spoke to Capt. of Lady D... the three sea pigs (Sea Hunter, Sea Spray, and LAdy D) caught yellowfin on the chunk Friday and Saturday nightat the Marlin.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

any size to them?


----------



## Xiphius

All schoolies..50-70#.


----------



## Realtor

50 to 70 LB fish is a BIG fish. I would love to try them out.

Jim


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *Realtor (10/24/2007)*50 to 70 LB fish is a BIG fish. I would love to try them out.
> 
> Jim



50-70 are cookie cutters/schoolie tuna. plenty of fun on spinning tackle though and topwaters. on 50wides, standup gear though? i'll pass a 60 pound yellerfin off to some newbies/females on the boat


----------



## tripleblessing

If you need someone to pass of the schoolies to let me know


----------



## submariner

Iwill second that. Mpre than willing to settle for some cookie cutter fish on the 60# ramge/ If you need a newbee - Pm me


----------



## Realtor

Yeah, No Kidding, pass 'em my way. I have been wanting to do the Tuna thing for a long time.

Jim


----------



## Lil' Scout

> *Realtor (10/24/2007)*Yeah, No Kidding, pass 'em my way. I have been wanting to do the Tuna thing for a long time.
> 
> Jim


Hey Jim. I'm not a Tuna Snob. I'll gladlyput some of those "trash fish" schoolies in the boat with you if this damn weather ever breaks.


----------



## Realtor

Your on!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *Lil' Scout (10/24/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Realtor (10/24/2007)*Yeah, No Kidding, pass 'em my way. I have been wanting to do the Tuna thing for a long time.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim. I'm not a Tuna Snob.
Click to expand...

I don't know who you're referring to, but regarding schoolie tuna, I'm just saying that those don't keep me near as entertained as a fish over 130ish. Schoolie tuna are a freakin blast on spinning tackle though


----------



## Realtor

Blue Hoo,

Not everyone has had the chance to hook up on a fish of this size. We (Speaking for myself here) have never caught a tuna. I can not even think what it would be like for a fish in the 130's that you speak of. Must be a blast.

Jim


----------



## Travis Gill

> *Realtor (10/24/2007)*Blue Hoo,
> 
> Not everyone has had the chance to hook up on a fish of this size. We (Speaking for myself here) have never caught a tuna. I can not even think what it would be like for a fish in the 130's that you speak of. Must be a blast.
> 
> Jim




It is fun a few times, but it gets to be work after you have done it enough times.


----------



## Bodacious

anything over 100 is a nice fish....I think your settin the bar a little to high with the 130 range...


----------



## motivator

For me to say I do not want a "small" tuna is like a crackhead saying he does not want a "small" rock.Personally I have caught some big tuna but I still get excited every time the rod bends over.I still get excited when we catch saltwater catfish.I get excited just thinking about fishing.Hell sometimes the highlight is just catching bait.Seriously I just love to fish and even if the fish are not that big you can use lighter tackle and still have a blast reeling them in.


----------



## mpmorr

> *motivator (10/25/2007)*For me to say I do not want a "small" tuna is like a crackhead saying he does not want a "small" rock.Personally I have caught some big tuna but I still get excited every time the rod bends over.I still get excited when we catch saltwater catfish.I get excited just thinking about fishing.Hell sometimes the highlight is just catching bait.Seriously I just love to fish and even if the fish are not that big you can use lighter tackle and still have a blast reeling them in.


A FREAKIN MEN, I just love catching and fishing for just about anything. It is just like hunting, when you hear the leave rustling every hair on my body stands up even if it just a doe. Just love the feeling.


----------



## recess

In the game of trolling every time the riggers snaps, the rubber band breaks ,or the rod loads up from a strike it makes [my] heart beats faster. Just the sound of drags burning is enough for no matter what it is we fish for the love of the sea and the thrill of the hunt. Baby 60-70 yellowfins are always welcome anything bigger eats to much ice, with means time to go back in. Hope to see a break in the weather . tight lines


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *recess (10/25/2007)* anything bigger eats to much ice, with means time to go back in.



what if you have an icemaker on board?


----------



## Buzzbait

Boo Hoo - maybe you ought to switch screen names with "the tuna man".


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *Buzzbait (10/26/2007)*Boo Hoo - maybe you ought to switch screen names with "the tuna man".


haha maybe...they are my #1 target on the weekends


----------



## recess

> *The Blue Hoo (10/25/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *recess (10/25/2007)* anything bigger eats to much ice, with means time to go back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if you have an icemaker on board?
Click to expand...

blue hoo the post i sent wasnt directed towards you it was an opinion of mine and mine only.I have a 26 ft center console that works for me. No it doesnt have an ice maker we have a large fish bag we carry . I was going to commit further but i was told you are the mate on the boat in your picture and you are 23, i just have to say you are doing pretty well for yourself for having such a nice boat with an ice maker . see you on the water RECESS


----------



## bigfishrookie

the boo hoo kid is always talking smack. He can never just say nice catch and go on his way. It's always something with him. Just a couple weeks ago we covered this. He's always got to put a jab in their somewhere. I don't know the guy at all, but I doubt he worked to pay for the boat or anything like that. Probably Daddy's. Again, speculation. But for sure the kid needs to grow up.

"I'll pass it on to females/newbies", geez your such a stud. Man, you may catch fish (again, probably on someone else's boat), but you sure have a long way to go with manners and decency.



Here's my edit- I just looked at Boo's profile and this an exact quote from a post TODAY: "<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl2_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>looks undersized to me. and lesser."

See what I mean- always negative and condescending.

Also, apparently they don't teach typing at Auburn.


----------



## true-king

:hungry


----------



## JoshH

> *bigfishrookie (11/5/2007)*the boo hoo kid is always talking smack. He can never just say nice catch and go on his way. It's always something with him. Just a couple weeks ago we covered this. He's always got to put a jab in their somewhere. I don't know the guy at all, but I doubt he worked to pay for the boat or anything like that. Probably Daddy's. Again, speculation. But for sure the kid needs to grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll pass it on to females/newbies", geez your such a stud. Man, you may catch fish (again, probably on someone else's boat), but you sure have a long way to go with manners and decency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my edit- I just looked at Boo's profile and this an exact quote from a post TODAY: "<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl2_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>looks undersized to me. and lesser."
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean- always negative and condescending.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, apparently they don't teach typing at Auburn.






Yeah..you must have missed the posts where he invites people to go hunt and fish on his property and fishing trips out on "daddies boat" I'm pretty sure he knows what hes doing.


----------



## daddytime

Woody (blue hoo) rubbed me wrong last year and I gave him hell. Then I saw his offers to take newbies hunting on his FAMILY lease and then watched him fight for his life through a tough health issue. I still havn't met him, but I know a few folks who have and they have nothing but good things to say about the man's manners and generosity. 

My first reaction to a lot of his post still is to fire back. Then I remember how I was at that age and how I rubbed folks wrong when I just told it the wayI saw it. The guy is opinionated and tells it like he sees it. But his post are not mean or hateful. Try not to judge the book by its cover. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ManFish

That's a good fish man. Good job>


----------



## John B.

well said, daddytime.:clap


----------



## brnbser

well, I'll put my opinion in on this one for all the mouths out there that have it all down pat.....

I have fished this area my entire life, inshore, offshore, bluewater, deckhanded, driving, wiring, competition and alot of just fun and I will guarantee that I can learn something from this young man.

too many on the forum now are more worried about being offended or if something is said that they don't agree with than listening, learning and maybe enjoying what this forum is supposed to be all about

I do know him personally, through taking my 11 yr old daughter to hunt on his families property by his invitation as well as personal knowledge from numerous others. You will never meet a finer young man in every sense of the word. I can also guarantee that I wouldn't have had no where near the patience with some of you yahoo's that he has. He's also having my youngest up for her first ever hunting trip this year.

as far as his fishing abilities and knowledge, he has learned and fished under some of THE FINEST Capt's in the northern gulf, some that are well known and respected on here......I know that for a fact also.

as far as who's boat and or where and when, that's Woody's business and he chooses not to openly put that stuff outand with the way some of you know it all's act, I wouldn't want that info know by many of the people on here either


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *bigfishrookie (11/5/2007)*the boo hoo kid is always talking smack. He can never just say nice catch and go on his way. It's always something with him. Just a couple weeks ago we covered this. He's always got to put a jab in their somewhere. I don't know the guy at all, but I doubt he worked to pay for the boat or anything like that. Probably Daddy's. Again, speculation. But for sure the kid needs to grow up.
> 
> "I'll pass it on to females/newbies", geez your such a stud. Man, you may catch fish (again, probably on someone else's boat), but you sure have a long way to go with manners and decency.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my edit- I just looked at Boo's profile and this an exact quote from a post TODAY: "<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl2_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>looks undersized to me. and lesser."
> 
> See what I mean- always negative and condescending.
> 
> Also, apparently they don't teach typing at Auburn.


alright here we go. just now came across this post. first of all, the ORIGINAL post on this thread was a report that there were some tuna to be found at the marlin rig. upon finding out what sizethey were, it got derailed a bit and seeing as how this is a PUBLIC FORUM, i am entitled to my opinion, and that was just that i prefer to be catching stud tuna that are gonna win me and the teams i fish on tens of thousands of calcutta dollars. 70 class tuna are a freaking blast on spinning tackle. i have never openly told someone that their catch is inferior. that is just not classy. if i truly question someone's ability to guestimate a size on their fish, occasionally i will open my mouth, which definately leaves me vulnerable on the forum to "haters" as we call them these days. who cares? i'm gonna call it like i see it. if someone is on here telling me "hey look at my 25 pound snapper" and the fish is clearly 10 pounds, i'm gonna call him out. that's just how it is. i'll congratulate him on the catch, but i'm probably gonna call him out. everyone's thinking it, i'm actually saying it. it's how it is. cant handle the heat, get outta the kitchen. regarding the amberjack pic, the guy did not say "hey check out mypicture," he asked if it was a greater or lesser,in which i gave my opinion, but also remarkedthat itlooked under the size limit. this ismerely an obervation, not meant to be an insult. not that i have to defend myself, i've been on this site for awhile now.never on this site have i claimed to "own" any boat i fish on. it is well known that i deckhand on this forumfor some great captains. and regarding passing the rod off, last i checked, this was a very classy and humble thing to do? dont know what boats you're used to fishing (or not fishing at all on....), but most consider it a very noble thing to pass the rod off to someone who is either having bad luck, not a whole lot of experience, or other reasons. how many members on this forum do you know personally? are you just one of those guys who hides behind his keyboard all day? i have been to sam's numerous times, and have met MANY people on this forum and have even found work, new friends, potential "once i finish college" job opportunities, new places to hunt, and new boats to fish/work on via this forum. didn't realize i had that many haters out there...not trying to start shit, just trying to defend myself a bit.


----------



## Halfmoon

Everyone on hear I think deep down are good folks. Just some need to grow thicker skin. As for the Assholes at the boat ramps. No helping them!!!:banghead.Now I remember why I loved living on the water. 

I'm just pissed you never invited me. Just kidding!!oke

What the hell am I doing up this late???:banghead


----------



## Sportfish Mercenary

Saturday night at the Ram Powell, dont know how it was at the Marlin but it was a little "breezy" at the RP. Saw the SeaSpray come over and make a couple of laps but they appeared to leave after some fruitless attempts at jiggin, couple of other boats came and went without staying very long, other than that we were alone.


----------



## John B.

that'll work:bowdown


----------



## David Ridenour

Back to the point! Good job.


----------



## Ultralite

Nice job on the YFT's there fellas. That looks like Alan T (fishdog) in the middle of that picture...

david, he's from your neck of the woods originally...


----------



## bigfishrookie

Boo Hoo- Indeed you are a great fisherman and hunter, no doubt there. I was just hoping that you'd contribute with some insight on how you catch them, where, what kinds of tackle, what do you look for- things like that. Understandably this is a public forum and I expect negative comments, but some of your comments really surprise me. We have good people on here that may have had there best catch ever and are very excited with their accomplishment, and then you go and say that 'oh, that's small- I give those away" type stuff. Why not just say, "nice catch bro, can't wait to hear your report on when you catch that monster", "by the way I caught one xxlbs, and I'll tell you that they're twice as fun- I'll have to take you out sometime and we'll load up the boat".

I do apologize as I don't know you and I don't know your circumstances. I truely feel that you can offer valuable info to less experienced anglers and even all of us. Man, you've accomplished a lot. Share your stories and knowledge- we appreciate it! You've been fortunate and generous.

Hell, I've never caught a tuna and you've caught hundreds. I like to learn. I like to educate myself, so when the opportunity arrives, I'll be prepared. Your experience will help all of us. And that's what it's about. You know the feeling. The feeling you get when you help someone. It's so much more enjoyable to give than receive and you know it.

I was unaware that you offered your land and boat-trip to fellow members. Wow- that is generous! It shows that you enjoy watching others hook-up as much as you do yourself. It shows who you really are.

Yes there are posts with pics and stories that may be exagerrated a bit. Who cares? Let these guys live the memories. No need to tell them that it looks short/underweight. Fact is you really don't know. Pictures can be deceptive- on both sides. I've had pics that the fish looked smaller, I've had pics where the fish looked bigger. Either way I like to empowere the person and make them feel good. "Great job, bro. Nice catch. Man that looks like a blast."

After all, just as I don't know you, you don't know them. That may be the first and only time they've been fishing. And more importantly- it may be their last. Fact is you don't know if that guy is dying of cancer and that may be the last time he gets to fish. He post's his pics and you fire back, "looks short to me". Imagine how he felt.

I've said and done things that I regret. I once accused a person of stealing from my business and it turned out that it wasn't him even though the evidence suggested it was. I learned then that I would never accuse someone of something unless I saw it with my own eyes. I became a better person. second thing happened to me a year and a half ago. I almost drowned while diving when my equipment failed at 110 feet. 20 years diving with no accidents/mishaps and this one damn near cost me my life. I was on death's door. I learned then that life is short. Life is valuable. Make the most of everyday. Be your best. Now I try to be as positive and rewarding as possible with all aspects of my life. You should try it! It's so much more fun!


----------



## brnbser

stand up reply, thanks!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *Halfmoon (11/6/2007)*
> 
> I'm just pissed you never invited me. Just kidding!!oke


Moonshiner-it's open invite. If you hunt, PM me and let's go. God knows I can't shoot all the deer and ducks. I'd rather share them with family and friends.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *bigfishrookie (11/6/2007)*Boo Hoo-
> 
> I do apologize as I don't know you and I don't know your circumstances.
> 
> Fact is you don't know if that guy is dying of cancer and that may be the last time he gets to fish.



wow, complete turnaround from your original post. bravo. and you just opened up a whole new can of worms there with the cancer allusion. not gonna say anymore there. kind of an inside jokebut not so much. 

regarding tips/techniques, i am happy to open up my book to anyone who needs help. i have more people PM me for tuna help than i could have ever hoped. now, there are a few things i am reluctant to help out on:

1. location of tuna.
every boat i work on, we subscribe to hilton's offshore/roffs. why should we pay $$$$ each month just to give out all our prized info to "freeloaders?" those things are worth their weight in gold, and without them, you are fishing blind. even with a reliable conditions report from someone who just got in. everyone knows conditions can change within the hour. 

2. fishing trips.
if i could take everyone on this forum out fishing, believe me, i would. just as i try to take people out hunting that dont have access to private land, i am more than happy to help others out. i love nothing more than taking out my roommates/friends on a "fun" (non-tournament) trip and getting tore up drunk and catching us a whole mess of fish. but it is NOT my boat, and thus i am in no position to take ANYONE. having worked charters for several years out of orange beach, i am more than happy to point someone in the right direction though to find a reliable, productive captain. i am also reluctant to take people out that i havent even met yet...(those who just ask over the internet). those who watch this forum enough know where they can find me and the rest of the guys who fish bluewater real heavy. come out and introduce yourself, make a good impression, ask questions, be humble, bring a bottle of maker's mark, and i would love to work something out sometime. and i can nearly guarantee some of these young guysa deckhanding job if they listen to me and do as i tell them. hell i am looking to bring on a 3rd deckhand for next summer for tournament time! (as i write this my PM box gets swamped...)

3. fighting fish.
i can't tell you the last time i fought a fish. it's been a while. working either charters or private trips, where we often entertain family, friends, and more importantly-clients, any fish i hook, i pass off. whether it is a "blue-hoo-sized" tuna (over a buck thirty) or just a schoolie cookie cutter 70 pounder, i would much rather see someone sweatin (did that sound gay?) and fighting a good fish. hell it means im less tired when they're all passin out later and i can stay up and swordfish. lately, i've just got no desire to catch fish. i get such a rush out oftaking a wrap around a good fish and being the only link between meat in the box/calcutta jackpot check in my pocket. does that make me less of an angler? maybe...but put me up next to the best angler in yall's books and i'll hang in there for the duration of a fight with any fish. same with hunting at the PrimeTime Plantation. a member on this forum's son shot his first deer while my roommate was guiding them. as soon as i got the text message "dave got a doe," i went nuts and near about jumped out of my climber. that's what it's all about right there. win-win for me. i need deer (does especially) killed, and he got his first deer. i havent seen a smile that big on someone's face since i lost my virginity. i've caught my share of big fish and i shot a great buck last year. it's someone else's turn to bask in the limelight...but i'll sure as hell make sure he/she has the best chances they can get...


----------



## Clay-Doh

Well, I should really stay outta this....but......

I know both of you guys. In person. And both of you are good people.

Woody, I think what Rookie was saying, was not what type of person you are, or how generous, are how informative, because I can personally attest that you have made the invitation open to me and my family to come stay on your property and have fun, and unfortunatly I have not been able to take you up on that...yet.

It what he was saying is simplythat some of your comments come off as degrading, or condensending. And I say as a friend to you (and a frienfd to Rookie) that I have personally thought that at times also. I assume that maybe you just havent realized it. 

I hope that what I am saying doesn't offend you, cuz I am saying this as a friend. 

I have caught some decent sized sharks. No monsters, but decent. I get irritated when I pull in a 3 footer (small to me). However, I have seen plenty of people post...proudly...the pic and report of there 3 footer. To me that is a waste of my bait. However, when they report that, it may be there biggest yet, or there first, or they may not be able to fish much, and the only thing they caught all year..........Now think of the tuna, that is only worthy of being passed off to a girl or newbie........

See what I'm saying now? To me a 20 pound tuna would be incredible, cuz it would be my first, my biggest, and a chance for me to bring sushi home to my wife that I actually caught, and have naughty sexual favors in exchange.

When I see the post of a 2 or three foot shark, instead of saying something condensending about it, I say "Good job man"...or "Sweet" since shark fishing is a sport I am intrested in (Since they are the only freakin thing I can catch besides Bull reds with a pole)

So I hope you really read what I am writing, and consider it instead of just getting pissed off, because I do consider you a cool dude. Just rember...one mans junk is anothers treasure, and one mans unworthy cookie cutter schooly is anothers catch of a lifetime.

We are all at different levels of this expensive hooby we call fishin, and have not made the acomplishments we want.:toast


----------



## fla_scout

> *bigfishrookie (11/6/2007)*Boo Hoo- Indeed you are a great fisherman and hunter, no doubt there. I was just hoping that you'd contribute with some insight on how you catch them, where, what kinds of tackle, what do you look for- things like that. Understandably this is a public forum and I expect negative comments, but some of your comments really surprise me. We have good people on here that may have had there best catch ever and are very excited with their accomplishment, and then you go and say that 'oh, that's small- I give those away" type stuff. Why not just say, "nice catch bro, can't wait to hear your report on when you catch that monster", "by the way I caught one xxlbs, and I'll tell you that they're twice as fun- I'll have to take you out sometime and we'll load up the boat".
> 
> I do apologize as I don't know you and I don't know your circumstances. I truely feel that you can offer valuable info to less experienced anglers and even all of us. Man, you've accomplished a lot. Share your stories and knowledge- we appreciate it! You've been fortunate and generous.
> 
> Hell, I've never caught a tuna and you've caught hundreds. I like to learn. I like to educate myself, so when the opportunity arrives, I'll be prepared. Your experience will help all of us. And that's what it's about. You know the feeling. The feeling you get when you help someone. It's so much more enjoyable to give than receive and you know it.
> 
> I was unaware that you offered your land and boat-trip to fellow members. Wow- that is generous! It shows that you enjoy watching others hook-up as much as you do yourself. It shows who you really are.
> 
> Yes there are posts with pics and stories that may be exagerrated a bit. Who cares? Let these guys live the memories. No need to tell them that it looks short/underweight. Fact is you really don't know. Pictures can be deceptive- on both sides. I've had pics that the fish looked smaller, I've had pics where the fish looked bigger. Either way I like to empowere the person and make them feel good. "Great job, bro. Nice catch. Man that looks like a blast."
> 
> After all, just as I don't know you, you don't know them. That may be the first and only time they've been fishing. And more importantly- it may be their last. Fact is you don't know if that guy is dying of cancer and that may be the last time he gets to fish. He post's his pics and you fire back, "looks short to me". Imagine how he felt.
> 
> I've said and done things that I regret. I once accused a person of stealing from my business and it turned out that it wasn't him even though the evidence suggested it was. I learned then that I would never accuse someone of something unless I saw it with my own eyes. I became a better person. second thing happened to me a year and a half ago. I almost drowned while diving when my equipment failed at 110 feet. 20 years diving with no accidents/mishaps and this one damn near cost me my life. I was on death's door. I learned then that life is short. Life is valuable. Make the most of everyday. Be your best. Now I try to be as positive and rewarding as possible with all aspects of my life. You should try it! It's so much more fun!




I personally think that if bigfishrookie's apology is real or not is sincere or just his replywas sincere then he shoud address "blue hoo" as such and not "boo hoo" as he does continuosly in his posts. I don't personally know Woody but I would not continue to disrespect him with this title when you are trying to apologize or whateverif you mean it. I would be offended ifyou kept referring to me as "boo hoo". His screen name is Blue Hoo not "boo hoo" Get it right! Please. Or don't you get it at all. Just my thoughts.


----------



## bigfishrookie

Wow- I did not not even realize that I wrote Boo Hoo instead of Blue Hoo. Honestly- it was a typo. Like really! Seriously. Kinda funny now that I saw it. 

I have learned more about Blue Hoo and I was unaware of the battle he won. HE WON THE BIGGEST FIGHT OF HIS LIFE! Blue- I'm glad your here with us. God bless you and your family and a sincere GET WELL throughout your life!

I ask for you to accept an apology from me.

Now let's all get out there and do what we love to do most- Let's go fishin!


----------



## fla_scout

Glad it was just a typo...sorry for getting on my soapbox! And your right let's get back to doing what we all love! Fish on.


----------

